# Aussie guy's experience in Pakistan



## dexter

I'M LOVING PAKISTAN SO FAR! So I've decided i would vlog and share some of my experiences while this Aussie guy is in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## I S I

Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kill_me

FCC...................my college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrrehan

dexter said:


> I'M LOVING PAKISTAN SO FAR! So I've decided i would vlog and share some of my experiences while this Aussie guy is in Pakistan.




Well as compare to Australia, Pakistan is not as clean as Australia which is quite embarrassing for us as a Pakistanis. Peoples needs to fulfill their responsibilities as individual, and then Govt. responsibility kicks in. 
Things as a Pakistani we don't care much about is VOTING in any level of election, interestingly you will end up paying a fine if you fail to vote in any election. A lesson for importance and correct usage of your voting power.

But Pakistan is my beloved county. No matter what, I LOVE YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings




----------

